# Java trouble



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I have XP Home edition SP1 on a 2.4 GHz IBM computer.

I tried to download Java on dialup, but no luck. 

A message popped up that indicated I may need SP2, but I was able to continue the download. I went to bed with it downloading, and this morning it was still going. I downloaded a few days ago onto a different PC and it took about an hour or less. 

Any ideas? Do I need SP2?

My buddy with high speed downloaded a 180 MB Java file, and copied it onto a cd for me, but I don't know what to open it with.


----------

